# O/T laparoscopy - has anyone had one?



## black_jack (Jul 31, 2005)

Gotta go hospital tomorrow to have a camera put through my belly and have a hystocotopy thingy (sorry if names not correct).

I am absolutely petrified and was just wondering if anyone here had hadone so that they can share info so i know what to expect.

I was naively expecting in monday day rest tuesday back to workwednesday but the nurse told me on the pre-op chat that i can expect tobe out 5-7 days from work?

This sounds serious... i feel really sick with nerves


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry, never had one but I am praying everything turns out o.k. ray:


----------



## black_jack (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks xx


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 31, 2005)

my mom had her gallbladder removed thatway. It was routine with no complications. Sherecovered in about 5 days.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Black_jack,

I can't say I've ever had this test done (though I've had a lot ofprocedures, tests, etc. over the years), so I can't tell you anythingfrom experience. I did find a link though, that does give a descriptionof what to expect.

http://www.ivf.com/laprscpy.html

I actually looked up a procedure on the 'net once before, when I wasscheduled to have a colonoscopy (ugh!) and my doctor had told menothing about what to expect, other than, 'There's nothing to it'. (Andafter having gone through it now, I will say that a colonoscopy is nota 'nothing to it' test...lol) Glad I did research it though, becauseabout 15-20 minutes after the test ended and I was on my way home, Iwound up with some pretty severe cramping. Had I not known to expectthis it might have really frightened me. 

I'll be thinking of you when you go in for your test...and my thoughtswill be with you for a fast recovery time and excellent test resultswhen they are back..

~Di


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 31, 2005)

Black Jack, I have had one of those. I was 16 atat the time and it was doneunder general anesthetic (I thinkthey may do it under local for adults, I'm not too sure). I was fineafter though. Just left me feeling a little nausea and I had a sorethroat from the tubes from the camera.

It was helpful though becauseit showed that I had a stomach ulcer.

Hope it goes well.

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi black_jack. I had one done a few years ago,like Vickie under general anesthetic. I had a couple of things done atthe same time, and, like any surgery, felt groggy afterwards. It was abit uncomfortable afterwards. The worst part for me was that I haddisolvable stitches that didn't disolve. I ended up taking them outmyself . Try not to worry (I know, easier said than done).I will be thinking of you. Let us know how you get on.

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 31, 2005)

I've had one done and know that if I want tohave children, which I do, I will most likely have more in thefuture. I was also under general anesthesia. I havedifficulty with anesthetic because I'm asthmatic, but other then thatand the normal post anesthesiathings (nauseous, sore/drythroat...) and some pain for a couple of days, I was fine. Ihad mine done on a Friday and was back at work Monday. Icouldn't lift for a while, but I felt up to being at work. 

I have a friend who had the same procedure done a few weeks before Ihad mine and she also had it done on a Friday and was back to work byMonday. She work behind a desk, but was able to do that kindof thing.

Jen


----------



## Spiced77 (Jul 31, 2005)

I had my appendix remoed bylaparoscopy.. very little pain, or at least i didnt have any. i didntneed any pain killers with it. and the scars from it are teensy!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

ive never had one, but i hope your recovery is speedy and whatever is the reason for concern turns out alright


----------



## black_jack (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks cirrustwi i think u had one done probably for similar reasons so that helps a bit more.

They are looking for something called endometriosis which can causescarring and fertility problems in the future, i only have slight painnow and again but they said did i not want to sort it out.. then theymentioned kids and i put myself forward for it 

Not looking forward to it sat here having tea and scones (totallybritish thing to do lol) enjoying my last 1hr and 15 mins i can eatuntil god knows when.

Thank you all so much for your support and info will be here for aboutan hour and then will update when i can :?encase anything badhappens... (miss negative)... thank you all so much for all the adviceyou have given me over these past few months.

Take care of yourselves,

B_jack


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2005)

I had my gallbladder out laproscopically, withvery few problems and no pain. Minor discomfort for a day ortwo. Nothing major. It's a lot better than the "oldFashioned" way of doing things! It used to be majorsurgery with 5-7 weeks recovery. 

I am keeping you in my prayers. I do hope everything comes out well. Peace.


----------



## black_jack (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Hi Black_jack,
> 
> I can't say I've ever had this test done (though I've had a lot ofprocedures, tests, etc. over the years), so I can't tell you anythingfrom experience. I did find a link though, that does give a descriptionof what to expect.
> 
> ...




Di thanks so much for this website ir was really useful. I amdreading it still cos im not a lover of the unknown i dont like knowinghow much pain im going to be in.

If someone said it was going to be excruciating i could live with that cos then i'd know.

I dont like the unknown its scary


----------



## black_jack (Aug 1, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Hiblack_jack. I had one done a few years ago, like Vickie under generalanesthetic. I had a couple of things done at the same time, and, likeany surgery, felt groggy afterwards. It was a bit uncomfortableafterwards. The worst part for me was that I had disolvable stitchesthat didn't disolve. I ended up taking them out myself .Try not to worry (I know, easier said than done). I will be thinking ofyou. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Jan




gross i did kinda wonder if they dissolve too soondou get a whole lol gross gross gross lol i feel like myrabbits when they were spayed/neutered,

Hubby has to drop me off and they will let him know at 6 and i willhave disolvable stitches afterwards lol... lets hope they dont shave mybelly lol...


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2005)

*black_jack wrote: *


> lets hope they dont shave my belly lol...


LOL!! Good luck -don't worry, it'll be fine 

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 1, 2005)

Thinking of you Black_Jack. Hope all is going well 

Vickie xxx


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2005)

Thinking of you and sending good wishes your way! Hope all is going smoothly this morning...

:bouquet:

Feel better!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 1, 2005)

We'll all be thinking of you!


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry i dont know nothingbout the camra and stuff, but all i can say it good luck xxx georgie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Black Jack,

Ally had laproscopic surgery two years ago (she was nine) and did fine. She was herself in a couple of days.

We'll be praying that all goes well with you, too.

Laura


----------



## black_jack (Aug 2, 2005)

hey guys got back at 7 last night not feelingtoo great but the doctors said i was normal think it may take till thepain wears off for me to see the positive side of this feel like itsall been for nothing.

Will add more when i feel a bit better thanks so so much for all of ur support it means alot :tears2:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry, I missed this, Black_Jack. I'mthrilled that the results appear normal. Hopefully you canget back to feeling 'normal' yourself. What a scare for youand your family. 

Will pray now that the pain goes away quickly.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 2, 2005)

aaawwww........((Hugs)) black_jack....at leastnow the test is done and behind you. Take your time recovering; pamperyourself and I hope you're feeling wonderful again soon!

~Di

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for updating us, black_jack, I wasthinking about you. It's great news that everything isnormal. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Great news !! use your recoop time to get some pampering n lovin out of the hubby! Feel better soon!! :balloons:


----------



## ariel (Aug 5, 2005)

I had one when I was about 17 and it took a couple of days to get backto my usual self, you'll be fine, and good to hear that things seem tobe ok so far for you, and it's better to have them find nothing than towonder what is going on.


----------



## black_jack (Aug 5, 2005)

ariel thank you xx


----------



## irishmist (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad to hear it went well for you and you willbe feeling well soon enough. Take advantage of the sympathyoffered you at home. Sit back and keep the feet up.

Susan


----------



## black_jack (Aug 5, 2005)

lol what sympathy hubby has just left for a works do so im on my own tonight lol cant wait to be back at work xx


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

It's pretty serious when you can't wait to get back to work.

I can't wait to get out of work today!





I understand what you mean though. You just want a routine back and things back to normal.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon, remember to pamper yourself it always makesyou feel better!:bath:


----------



## black_jack (Aug 5, 2005)

lol thanks guys i said to hubby the other day(still under anaesthetic of course) that it is a shame that there areso many people in the world and that we may only ever meet a handful ofthem.

I am glad i have met you guys you are the best all of you xx


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad it went well black jack. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.

Vickie


----------



## black_jack (Aug 10, 2005)

Really starting to worry. Its been 10days since my op and i am still bleeding downstairs i know that itsmeant to be a few days but this isnt my definition of a few?

I know I had a laparoscopy but dont know the name of the exam they do downstairs if u know what i mean?

I am at work so cant look at the sheets i was given and would reallylike to look it up on the net to put my mind at rest but i cant find it?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Is the procedure you had a laparotomy? Don't know if I spelled that right. 

Laura


----------



##  (Aug 10, 2005)

Black _ Jack I hadthe proceedure you just wentthru and Yes the bleeding canlast 7 to 10 days . If itgoes longer than that I would suggest youhave it rechecked . They may have movedsomething and that is the causeof the continued bleeding . Itshould clear up on itsown but dont wait too long tohave a recheck . Your Health is important.


----------



## black_jack (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks the only thing hubby said was that i didmiss a pill the other night but i really dont c how that could make adifference?


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 10, 2005)

> Its been 10 days since my op and i amstill bleeding downstairs i know that its meant to be a few days butthis isnt my definition of a few?


It's probably nothing to worry about, but can you give your doctor orthe hospital a call and ask them? They will be able to tell you if youneed to be examined, or if you just need to keep an eye on things forthe next while...

Otherwise, how are you feeling?


----------



## black_jack (Aug 10, 2005)

other than that i'm not too bad. Hadto go back to work a day early as i had my driving test on monday sowent to work monday afternoon... wasn't very well monday afternoon eventhough i took pain killers they wore off after 2 hours.

Am okay now though just weird being back at work lol plus this pmt worry xx


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that you have recovered fromthe surgery and are back at work, black_jack. I think aquick phone call to the dr's office will help to alleviate your fearsabout any bleeding you may still be having...just getting thatreassurance can be so helpful...

:angel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Black_Jack. I agree with Gypsy, it can be7-10 days for things to get back to normal. Also, missing the pill cancause spotting for a few days, so it could be that. i think, just toput your mind at ease, I would contact your doctor, or even the nurseif your clinic has one, and explain to them. Take care.

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 10, 2005)

I also had the same procedure. Ididn't bleed very long, but that's not a good indicator because I havea clotting condition. I see to remember the doctor telling meI could bleed as long as 10 days. Maybe you could call yourdoctor, just to put your mind at ease.

Jen


----------



## black_jack (Aug 10, 2005)

yeah i might leave it a couple of days longer and then call.

Not feeling well tonight accidently caught my stitch on my finger nailwhilst we were out god knows how and been gettin slight cramp... 

im not very good at looking after myself :?


----------



## black_jack (Aug 10, 2005)

found on bupas website that occassionaly it canlast up to a month nhs said u shouldnt c any clots. im gonnahave to be gross here so apologies.. are clots like clumpy red stuffthats quite stringy and stuck together?

I get these in my normal period and just noticed it when i had a bath.

Is any of this normal i am really lost and dont wanna go to the docs i really dont want to be poked around anymore


----------



## irishmist (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep that sounds like clots... If you get themduring a normal period then it might not be a problem. If Iwere you I would phone the Doctor's office speak to the secretary orthe nurse, tell them about the problem and remind them that this doeshappen during your normal period. They will tell you what youneed to do.

Susan


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

what color is the blood that is coming out?whatever you may bleed does not come out immediately unless there is alarge amt. of fluid. ex.) in the case of a cervical biopsy, you may notsee any blood up to two days laterr, b/c it has to make its waydown. If the color tends to be a deeper red almost brown orif brown there is no need to worry ..it is old blood justsheddingand you are doing well...if the color is bright redlike that color of blood right after you prick your finger they MAY bea reason for concern. you also have to take into account the volume ofblood coming out. clotting is normal. its a good thing.dontbe concerned by stringy or small blobs coming out.

Any trauma to your reproductive organs will put your hormones out ofwhack. You may be experiencing a small breakthru bleeding even if youare on some kind of hormonal birthcontrol. its a normal coping behavioryour body does to response of injury. 

above all else if you feel anything is abnormal, you should immediatelycall your doctor. even if they tell you it is just normal and you feeldumb for calling at least you know hope everything isokay!!!


----------

